# Fashion for handlers



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I would like to know where to shop for these as I am not finding them . I was told to drape the dog with it.. 
In my day pants were a reall no no but I am seeing them more and more ..
Did you see DBRAZZIL She was stunning with her dog. Always keepp the dog in mind.. What is the best color to set off the dogs With Red it would be blues and greens or greys...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was very surprised watching Westminster, how many handlers with black dogs at the end of the leash wore black. That is not complimentary to the dog at all. I would thing a really soft gray or flax colour or red would set off a black dog beautifully.

For red dogs, any shade of blue, green, flax or a pale, pale amber would work well,

For a flax coloured dog (like an Afghan or Soft coated Wheaten), something dark like navy blue or black or a rich brown.

I think women look best in a slim fitting skirt and nice jacket or blouse. No floppy loose clothing to tangle you up or distract from the dog at all. And for heavens sake, a skirt of decent length. I have seen too many emails or FB posts where the female handler is bent over and her entire backside is exposed, either because of the length of skirt or how high the slit in it goes. It is funny for us, but I would bet when they see the photos they nearly die of embarrassment!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I would love to be a handler just so I could get some cool suits!! I would totally be wearing either a fitted pant suit, or a skirt suit (with a pencil skirt) just past the knee ... since my dog is red, I would go for a nice shade of dark green or turquoise blue... even navy or black would work well (black would highlight the black pigmentation, I think and it's always so classy)  I think it's important to have updated styles when showing... I see so many handlers wearing things that were fashionable in the 80's or even earlier and it just makes me shake my head!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My hubby and I like to watch "What Not to Wear" and there was an episode a while back that focused on a dog handler and how horrible her outfits were... Stacy & Clinton (the hosts of the show) always try to get women to buy high heels, but this woman was like, "No way!! I can't show a dog in heels!!" So they relented and let her get comfy shoes for showing and really helped her get some nice clothing pieces, too! She had been wearing some very dated outfits that were doing her no favors!! 

I don't show, but I agree that whatever the handler wears should help complement and show off the dog and should fit the person well to complete the package.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my soul...high heels would be soooooo impractical. A lot of the ladies at Westminster had nice patent flats that were dressy but comfortable and practical. I got a kick out of the ones in evening clothes with running shoes on. DUH!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I love Stacy and Clinton! Can't believe I missed that episode! for footwear, I agree that flats are the best option for dog showing, esp big dogs that you need to run with to show proper gait... smaller dogs I think you could get away with a small heel, or a wedge shoe... anyway, I think there are some awesome flat boots available right now that would look awesome with a skirt! 









and









these would look good with pants









or if you need more comfort, Geox or Privo's would be a great option in my humble opinion.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

My mom's no pro handler, but she shows our dogs and so has a few outfits we've bought specifically for the ring. She usually wears a knee length skirt with blouse and cardigan, sometimes a jacket, and flat shoes. I definitely agree with Arreau above that colour is important. Black with a black dog is a bad idea, as then the dog just blends into your legs.

I think it's also important to bear in mind how big the show is that you're competing in. For example you might dress down a bit for a small entry local show, but dress up for a specialty or large entry. A full on evening outfit might look a bit much at a small entry show, whereas at Westminster or Crufts it would look more appropriate!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

omg the suits make me gag- i mean seriously if it's out of fashion in the real world why why why wear it in the ring? Some are nice but 90% of them GAG. 

i love the tall knee high boots with a skirt- but persionally don't own any skirts. 

I went slacks with a nice dressy top for my show debut- and had a few comments on nice outfit. It was a winter show so i wore a couple dressy sweaters. Same sorta stuff i wear for judging horse shows (cept then i pair it up with dressy jeans and paddock boots) 

shoes i just wore cute lil plain ballet flats


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've seen lots of skirts and a good number wearing pants (women, I mean--hopefully, the men aren't wearing skirts!). Color would depend on the dog and whether you were trying to hide anything (like a topline, lack of neck or not perfect grooming job) by wearing clothes of the same color as the dog. Or are you saying "Hey, Look at my FANTASTIC dog who is the EPITOME of the breed standard! Watch his movement and see if you don't think he's the WINNER!) by wearing a starkly contrasting color.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think handler fashion should show how serious you are as a handler. I don't mean be boring but be put together. If your dog is put together, you should pull together an outfit that fits you, doesn't show off your personal assets, and compliments your dog. I think pants look fine on a woman if she has a jacket or even a nice top but like Cdnjennga said, you should match the show with the outfit. If you are at a speciality you've got to dress it up.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

This is ONE way to dress for a show.

http://nimg.sulekha.com/Entertainment/Original700/taiwan-dog-fashion-2009-7-15-6-11-0.jpg


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

What NOT to wear to a dog show!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_da2kiJjelpY/SwSKuwALzSI/AAAAAAAAAjM/r7bUBOdUVpg/s1600/what+not+to+wear.jpg


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> what not to wear to a dog show!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_da2kijjelpy/swskuwalzsi/aaaaaaaaajm/r7buboduvpg/s1600/what+not+to+wear.jpg


exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gawd!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> What NOT to wear to a dog show!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_da2kiJjelpY/SwSKuwALzSI/AAAAAAAAAjM/r7bUBOdUVpg/s1600/what+not+to+wear.jpg


I saw that on another forum; and worse!! :fish:

_You wouldn't believe the time and thought that went into what Dianne and I were going to wear to the show!! OMG....color, style, not distracting from the dog we were showing, complimentary, somewhat conservative, slacks or dress/skirt? WHEW! Dianne went with a nice black outfit of slacks and nice top and I went with a solid medium gray dress at the knees with black sneakers for both of us. We are already talking about what we will be getting for when the weather gets nicer._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fun huh?? Not enough trouble to get the dogs ready (and what a ton of work that is) but then you have to get yourselves all gussied up too. Oh well, maybe you will both end up with a lovely new summer wardrobe, thanks to your furkids show careers!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> What NOT to wear to a dog show!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_da2kiJjelpY/SwSKuwALzSI/AAAAAAAAAjM/r7bUBOdUVpg/s1600/what+not+to+wear.jpg


Couldn't she have at least worn panties?:doh:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LMAO - I bet she has panties but they "wedged" :wacko: ROFL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thong? I've seen pics like that before and I could never show in skirt. I don't feel comfortable in them period, but when you're bending over and trotting around the ring, nope.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> LMAO - I bet she has panties but they "wedged" :wacko: ROFL



ound:

Too much lmao, too much!!

That person must have died of embarrassment....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeap - I also would feel the most comfortable in nice pants ! Skirt should be at least "mid-shin" length so it won's show "other fluffy" either while bending or going to a kneel !!!

That gal should not be wearing a dress of that kind anywhere considering her "constitution" - just silly :rolffleyes:


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> My hubby and I like to watch "What Not to Wear" and there was an episode a while back that focused on a dog handler and how horrible her outfits were... Stacy & Clinton (the hosts of the show) always try to get women to buy high heels, but this woman was like, "No way!! I can't show a dog in heels!!" So they relented and let her get comfy shoes for showing and really helped her get some nice clothing pieces, too! She had been wearing some very dated outfits that were doing her no favors!!
> 
> I don't show, but I agree that whatever the handler wears should help complement and show off the dog and should fit the person well to complete the package.


I LOVE that show, its so awesome and educational 

while I don't show Ocsi, I love to coordinate, black on top for me, black all over for him  since he's only 15 inches tall it works pretty well 



...but I have to agree, it does look so much nicer when the handler at a show is wearing a complimentary color to their dog's coat color


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

The other thing to watch for is pockets!! It is sometimes difficult for me to find an outfit I actually like that has pockets. I found a gorgeous blood red dress to show Robin at the Nationals and took it to a tailor to have pockets put in it. I do not like bait bags :biggrin: My favorite outfit to show my guys was a navy blue suede pant suit.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I tuck the bait in my number....I can never find pockets either!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Same problem here.....no pockets in most of the outfits I like. You have to have pockets!_


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't jackets have pockets? Or are jackets too restricting?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Most jackets have pockets - the one problem I ran into with jackets is that the "pockets" were actually decorative and just looked like they were pockets :rofl: so just double check that you can actually put something IN them!

If you find something that you really like that doesn't have pockets, they are pretty easy to have done as long as there is a seam line to work with.


----------

